# Fish oils have expiration date?



## CaseyKaylaBoone:) (Dec 18, 2011)

I have some fish oils in my medicine cabinets that I have tried taking for myself but I am horrible at remembering and hate the fish burps that accompany them! HA *Gross* right?! So anyway I don't take them but I just kind of realized that I could give them to Boone(11 months) and they may be good for him. However, I don't know how long I've had them? Like a year at _least. _My first question is *do they expire* andmy second questionis have they *lost their potency* completely and therefor useless? My third question, assuming that they _are_ still okay to use, is will the* harm* him? I know that rotten fish is very deadly for dogs, but they wouldn't be rotten right, just expired? This may be a stupid question, but it's better to be *safe than sorry* right? Anyway, thanks! Oh and btw they are the Nature Made Omega 3 Fish Oils 1200mg.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

they do expire. I had several bottles left from Jack that I threw away because they expired this September. Check the container - it should have an expiration date on them. Rose is only 3 months old - IMO too young for supplements. 
We get the Canine Omega Fish oil pills from local pharmacy. I would not give human pills, especially 1200mg. I know that it is said that the body takes what it needs and eliminate the rest but again, science has been wrong so many times before.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

They could actually be bad so discard them. This month's Sept 2012 issue of Whole Dog Journal has an article on using fish oils. Here is an excerpt that answers your question:
" ...
*CAUTIONS:* Fish oil should be protected from light, heat, and air. Store liquid fish oil in dark bottles in the refrigerator. Purchase amounts that can be used within one or two months to avoid rancidity. If you notice an “off” odor, discard the oil. .... "

Definitely better to be safe. Good question!


----------



## CaseyKaylaBoone:) (Dec 18, 2011)

Claudia M said:


> they do expire. I had several bottles left from Jack that I threw away because they expired this September. Check the container - it should have an expiration date on them. Rose is only 3 months old - IMO too young for supplements.
> We get the Canine Omega Fish oil pills from local pharmacy. I would not give human pills, especially 1200mg. I know that it is said that the body takes what it needs and eliminate the rest but again, science has been wrong so many times before.


I've researched it a lot and have found many people on this forum who actually give their dogs human fish oil pills. My vet also approves. It is basically the same thing. Don't mean to be argumentative, just stating what I've learned! I wouldn't give my dog something that would harm him unless I was sure!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

CaseyKaylaBoone:) said:


> I've researched it a lot and have found many people on this forum who actually give their dogs human fish oil pills. My vet also approves. It is basically the same thing. Don't mean to be argumentative, just stating what I've learned! I wouldn't give my dog something that would harm him unless I was sure!


If you do that you do need to check the product label carefully and make sure there aren't a lot of other ingredients in there that could actually be toxic to dogs if supplemented over the amounts already in their kibble. One example is Vitamin A, which can be toxic to both humans and dogs in large doses. The same is true for other supplements like melatonin. Many use melatonin for dogs to calm them during thunderstorms, but one of the more popular human brands contains tea tree extract in their formulation, which might not be a good thing for dogs (I've not done research, just gone for the pure form with only melatonin). Another example is milk thistle, which some of us give our senior dogs as liver protection--some formulas contain other extracts and ingredients such as licorice and certain flower extracts-- I just happen to have a dog that is hypertensive (licorice raises blood pressure) and used to have a dog that was allergic to many flowers.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

CaseyKaylaBoone:) said:


> I've researched it a lot and have found many people on this forum who actually give their dogs human fish oil pills. My vet also approves. It is basically the same thing. Don't mean to be argumentative, just stating what I've learned! I wouldn't give my dog something that would harm him unless I was sure!


Have you checked with your vet in regards to the dosage of the pill? Does the pet food you feed also contain Omega3 and other vitamins?
IMHO - you should always check how much is the pup already taking and to supplement from there. 
In my personal opinion: Too much of a good thing sometimes turns into a bad thing.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is a text conversion from a document I received at a seminar given by a veterinarian about supplements for dogs (Penny & Maggie's Mom attended with me). It's a few years old, and this comes from the VIN (see link reference in the text at top right):



> Fatty Acids, Essential/Omega 1Fish Oil/Vegetable Oil Dietary Sunni... http://www.vin.com/members/drug/vdh.plx?ID=174
> 
> Veterinary Information Network, Inc. • 300,700,4638
> 
> ...


I bolded some precautions. Be sure to stop them a few days before any surgery or dental work... otherwise the dog bleeds more!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

You could call the company and ask them how long the potency is after the expiration date is. I give Buddy and Mika (14 year old cat) human fish oil.


----------



## JeffP (Jun 30, 2011)

We give Kirby human fish oil gel caps from Costco. The bottle is gone before it comes close to expiring. Our vet recommended 3-4 1000mg of omega 3 per day. I doubted her at first, until I looked at some of the fish oil supplements made for dogs, which recommend 4000mg of Omega 3 fatty acids/day for 50+ lb dogs.

The only downside we've seen is that his breath is definitely fishy :yuck:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Since a study was released this week on humans, saying they don't hurt. but also don't do alot of good,i wonder if they help dogs.


----------



## JeffP (Jun 30, 2011)

Our vet recommended them because he is bathed pretty frequently (every 2 weeks at a minimum) and didn't want his coat and skin getting dry, even though we use a mild shampoo (Earthbath oatmeal) and dilute a LOT. They definitely have helped his coat since we started him on them, as it was on the dry side before. Besides, he LOVES them, so we use them as treats


----------



## CaseyKaylaBoone:) (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you everyone! Each reply was very helpful!  He won't eat the entire capsule so I have to poke it and squirt it on his food ICK! haha. Going to check his food before I give him anymore to see how much omega 3 and vitamin A it already contains and pick up some fresh ones to be on the safe side


----------

